# Before/After



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Boiler change out: (less jackets and insulation.)


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

one more:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks GOOD!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is nice looking work. Are those Lochinvar? What do you think of their performance? I don't get into that type of work, so any useful information is nice.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful work, why stop? add a pump controller

Also, what did you do, go from 800,000 BTU's at 78% to 400,000 at 90% with near equal storage? 

Sized OK?


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

Why 2 pumps? Is one just a back up?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Very clean install!!!:thumbup:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Indie- Yes they are Lochinvar. We have had no problems with them at all. Good customer service as well.

shooof96- yes one is a backup

ZL700- Didn't feel like a controller was warranted on a return line. actually they were 400,000 changed to 400,000 at 90%. Sized ok. The units comunicate back and forth as well.

Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Without check valves and a pump controller, who goes down and switches pump operation, thus why 2 circs?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

PaulW said:


> one more:


those Loch. shields are great. we put four in at the miami heat arena, we had a little trouble with the vent and getting it outside but they are wicked efficient


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

irishplumber29- They are very efficient. One of our customers reported a $600 dollar savings! Not sure of the time frame yet.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice clean Work!:thumbsup:


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice work. Very professional.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

looks very nice. looks like the exhaust and intake are a little to close together going thru the wall though. what does the manufacture spec for clearance between intake and exhaust?


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhitchcock-Picture is a little misleading. Actually the vents go up to the roof in a chimney like structure. They are at the manufacturerer's specified clearances. Job was inspected by local code enforcement officials. Here in Florida we are required to pull a permit for water heater change outs. Residential or commercial.


----------



## MoverandShaker (Jun 18, 2010)

Man, I wish my installs were that smooth and clean. How much experience do YOU have? I'm still learning many fundamentals and I still have a lot of difficulty when it comes to water heaters/boilers. How long did it take you to get that job done?


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Mitch- I am a fifteen year licensed master plumber with thirty total years experience. This took two guys three days but one day was insulating. We have boiler change out pretty much down to a science.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good professional looking installation. One quick question, why did you go with direct vent, is it required by code in your area, or just better efficiency? Or was it for safety concerns?


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

To be completely honest Tommy it was the engineering departments request. I guess they have their reasons.

Paul


----------

